# How I think the Bobcats should break down their roster...



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

... after the draft and the Expansion draft.

Expansion draft first: 

C - DeSagana Diop (Cleveland 7'1)
PF - Marcus Fizer (Chicago 6'7)
SF - Jumaine Jones (Boston 6'8)
SG - Tony Delk (Dallas 6'2)
PG - Troy Bell (Memphis 6'1)
PG - Anthony Johnson (Indiana 6'3)
PF/C - Zaza Pachulia (Orlando 6'11)
SF - Bostjan Nachbar (Houston 6'9)
SG/SF - Qyntel Woods (Portland 6'8)
SG/SF - Gerald Wallace (Sacramento 6'7)
PF/C - Jarron Collins (Utah 6'11)
PF - Robert Horry (San Antonio 6'10)

NBA draft: Ben Gordon (PG 6'3) as the No.4 pick. Dorrell Wright (SG 6'6 out of HS) as the No. 34 pick. 

Starting Lineup:
C - DeSagana Diop
PF - Marcus Fizer 
SF - Jumaine Jones
SG - Gerald Wallace
PG - Ben Gordon
Bench
C - Zaza Pachulia/Jarron Collins
PF - Malik Rose
SF - Bostjan Nachbar
SG - Tony Delk
PG - Troy Bell/ Anthony Johnson

IR: Woods and Wright

Now my reasons for this: 

This team is not going to win. However, there is no reason why this team can't grab a whole bunch of youth and a mix of some well-respected veterans and blend a team together. The Gordon-Wright draft will end up being the backcourt of the future in the Eastern Conference, as I am very high on both players, although I feel the Bobcats are going to have to be lucky to get Wright. If they do and let him develop behind Jones and Wallace for a year or two, he could end up being a very very good player. He has the tools to be special. Gordon is a phenomenal guard and in 3 years you could be looking at arguably the best backcourt in the East.

Now on the Expansion draft more closely, let's examine what I did. 

a) Youth: Gerald Wallace, DeSagana Diop, Troy Bell, Marcus Fizer, Bostjan Nachbar and Qntyel Woods 

If the Bobcats are going to lose, they might as well lose with athletic guys getting up and down the court playing a fast in your face style of defense. Diop, Nachbar, Wallace and Fizer all need minutes to keep developing and they haven't been getting them because each is behind guys who are either a) better than them (Wallace, Bell & Diop) or b) the coach doesn't have much faith in them (Nachbar, Woods & Fizer). 

This is a chance for these guys to right the ship of their careers and gain more confidence by actually getting a lot of burn, where the only thing that matters is improvement, not such more winning and losing in year one. 

b) Veteran Leadership: Jumaine Jones, Robert Horry, Anthony Johnson, Tony Delk and Jaron Collins

Now these guys are all solid citizens who will help the young guys out and they are all reasonably priced. Once the pups have grown up you can send these guys on their way. They will all be good in the community and will help keep the core fans around because they will hustle and give all out effort on the floor no matter where they are. Good lockerroom guys to have also. 

c) Development

If Diop and Wallace, can start to have breakout seasons (which they are totally capable of) then the Bobcats could have their first winning season in year 3. They will have the minutes and the opportunity to flourish, it will be up to them to see if they can do it. Nachbar can find a role as a specialist off the bench, should be able to find his minutes are at least consistent. 

If anything the Bobcats should emulate the Bucks, the Nets or the Heat in terms of getting after it on the defensive end, but pushing the ball at every opportunity to get easy buckets. With the kind of athletes they would have on this team, they may not win a whole bunch at the start, but they might be damn good near the end. 

What do you think?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i doubt there will be much available through the expansion draft, although i guess this time around restricted players have to be included? it usually becomes a case where teams want the expansion team to take a big contract, in return for some compensation. because of that the charlotte team could end up with some soon to expire contracts and multiple picks. as for the draft, the 4th pick this year isnt what it was last year, you arent going to find a chris bosh picking at that spot. myself i wouldnt be interested in ben gordon at that point, i would be willing to take a chance on a big guy like bedrins or a josh smith or a luol deng. good thing they're in the east.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm not going to keep saying it, but Ben Gordon is going to be a player on this level. 

This is the last time I say it. After he blows up next year and competes for ROY, no one will doubt him anymore.


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

i was just wondering how u know who's going to be avail in the expansion draft?

cuz it looks like honestly, not a horrid team. not as bad as the inaugural grizzlies (or raptors) thats for sure!!!

vancouver started chris king (who?) and ashraf amaya (who???) at the forward positions.

also we had greg anthony, blue edwards, byron scott, and country..


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

No way Diop is left unprotected. Next year is Z's last under contract.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>patticus</b>!
> i was just wondering how u know who's going to be avail in the expansion draft?
> 
> cuz it looks like honestly, not a horrid team. not as bad as the inaugural grizzlies (or raptors) thats for sure!!!
> ...


I had saw a post over at RealGM regarding who teams might leave unprotected. It definitely was not an exact science. We still have no idea who teams are going to leave unprotected.


----------

